#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  請辭 原創圖片分享區版主

## 小黑貓

主要還是因為課業.整個開學發現除了要開始構想畢製.還多加了一個老師的幫手
整個會忙的不可開交

然後最近版上的回覆風氣
不知道怎的!怎麼看就是會有火氣.即使版規寫的很明白
或許是年齡層的關係而沒有自覺
然而喵也不想再一一的私訊通知.通知修改

喵在這學習了很多.也要在這說聲謝謝
因此在這請辭!! 
以上

----------


## 狼王白牙

小黑喵 對於我們這裡幫忙許多，真的很捨不得

但仍然對喵所提出的會員教育問題感到抱歉，

希望喵在畢制上能夠做到更好  我在此只能夠口頭上的鼓勵

繪圖技巧更加進步、進軍國外獸圈

----------


## 小黑貓

總之謝謝這些年的指教

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 總之謝謝這些年的指教


也謝謝小黑貓自去年5月以來的版務管理辛勞

社群跟帳號會一直存在  歡迎隨時回來逛逛

----------

